# Ship fates



## jwj (Jul 23, 2007)

Can anyone help me trace the fates of the following vessels, I'am reserching a book on my Grandfathers time at sea , he was master on several of these.

SS Pentowy
SS Remenham
SS Tremeadow
SS Trevider
SS Trevalgan
SS Tregarthen
SS Wells City
SS Pensilva
SS Pentreath
SS Penrose

Any info will be helpful , many thanks JWJ


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Try Miramar
They have some of these listed.

Kris


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

JWJ
I can help you with details of the Hain ships ie the ones with the 'Tre' prefix.
Do you have a rough idea of dates as there were several ships with the above names in the companies history.

regards
Dave


----------



## jwj (Jul 23, 2007)

*hain ships*

Dave,

He would have been on these vessels from mid 1920s to early 1930s


Many thaks JWJ


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

1. 'Tremeadow', Buuilt 1919 and sold by Hains in 1938 to an Italian company, renamed 'Sagitta'. Attacked by British warships and sunk by gunfire in 1941.

2. 'Trevider'. Built 1913. Detained in Brake, Germany 1914 to 1918. Sold by Hains in 1933 to Yugoslav owners. Time chartered to Ministry of war 1941 to 1947. Sold and Broken up 1953 in Yugoslavia.

3.'Trevalgan'. Built 1911. Sold in 1929 to Greek owners. Torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U47, SW of Cape Clear 30.6.1940.

4.'Tregarthen'. Built 1913. Sold to Hungarian owners 1933. Torpedoed and sunk by German submarine UA, 19.8.1940

regards
Dave


----------



## jwj (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re Hain vessels*

Dave,

Many thanks for the info.


Regards JWJ


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

jwj

There were 2 vessels called Penrose both built for Penrose SS Company Ltd(Chelles)Falmouth. The first was launched in 1908 then was renamed Adelfotis in 1927 and finally scrapped in Boness, Scotland in 1934. The second vessel was launched in 1928 and was sank off Cape Sines on 3rd September 1942

Two vessels also for above company called Pensilva the first launched in 1913 changing its name to Brynymor in 1931 then Sloga in 1932 it was wrecked off Newfoundland I believe. The second Pensilva was built in 1929 and sank on 19th November 1939

Pentowy was launched in 1913 for Greek Owners Hellenic Transport and was sold to Lambert Barnett and Company in 1923 retaining same name. In 1932 it was sold on and changed name to Mount Athos. On 28th November 1940 it was a war loss.

Two vessels with name Remeham the first built for French Company Louis Dreyfuss in 1903 sold on in 1923 renamed Arlon, sold again in 1926 to Watts and Watts renamed Remeham sold on in 1931 as Elna then again in 1940 as Elna2. Broken up in Tallin,Russia in 1956. The second vessel was launched in 1911 for Whitby owner Eskside SS Company(Smales) and sold to Watts and Watts in 1924. It was sold on again in 1926 renamed Mikage Maru No.11. It was wrecked at Sakalin Island on 8th August 1932.

There were 3 vessels all called Wells City built for same owners C.Hill and Sons Bristol. The one you will be looking for the last one was built in 1922, sold in 1935 renamed Rheingold, sold in 1940 renamed Empire Mariner, sold in 1946 renamed St.Ina, sold in 1948 renamed Wells City, sold in 1951 renamed Faustis then broken up in Karachi on 16th October 1963.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi JWJ & Gdynia

WELLS CITY (3) was only with BCL from 1948-1951. She was built 1922 as SCHWARZWALD for Hamburg-Amerika Linie 

WELLS CITY (2) was in BCL service from 1890-1928 & was actually built by Charles Hill at Bristol. She is the vessel that fits into the 20s-30s window given.
1928 sold to B.Andreakis & G.Neophytos, Piraeus & renamed KEPHALOS.
1928 sold to Theo Papadimitriou & renamed NEVAS
1930 renamed ALMA (no other information)
1933 scrapped Italy.
1,814grt, 281'loa, triple expansion. Sailed the North Atlantic for 38 years & put in another 5 years for Mediterannean owners. They were known as Charlie Hill's Submarines as they disappeared under the waves at Fastnet (or Lundy according to some) & re-appeared above the waves at Ambrose. I think that this WELLS CITY was the one that was (rumoured to have been) passed 5 times by the MAURETANIA during one westbound passage. Must have been one heck of a good little ship!

Tony.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks Tony can put that info in my book.


----------



## jwj (Jul 23, 2007)

*RE Ship fates*

Many thanks to one and all for the info



Regards JWJ


----------

